# Need photo of head badge decal for AMF Junior Trike



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jan 6, 2018)

I am restoring this trike.  It looks like there was some sort of oval head badge on the plastic head tube cover, but if there was, nothing is left of the printing.  I suppose it could have just been reflective to look like chrome. I haven't found a photo of an oval AMF Junior Trike head badge anywhere.  Anybody know what was there?  FYI, I plan to 3D scan and reproduce the hubcap and head tube cover, should anybody have a need for them.




Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Jan 10, 2018)

I think I found out what goes there.  From the photo I found, it looks like it should be the red AMF triangle with the white AMF in a white circle logo, in the middle of the triangle.


----------

